# Cleaning an acid etched bottle?



## swizzle (Jun 8, 2011)

Can I soak this in Muriatic Acid without damaging the etching? i was also wondering if there was a way to bring out the etching a little better. It looks quite faded to me. Swiz


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 8, 2011)

muriatic acid should not affect glass.


----------



## swizzle (Jun 8, 2011)

I know it wont effect the glass, its the etching I'm worried about. If its sand blasted then I know it won't bother it at all but I'm not sure about the acid etching. I'm assuming that the acid actually decays a thin layer of the glass and gives an effect similar to sick glass. Am I right, if so then there shouldn't be any worries about sinking this sucker in the Muriatic Drink. Swiz


----------



## epackage (Jun 8, 2011)

Muriatic is no issue for these...


----------



## swizzle (Jun 8, 2011)

Sweet, in the drink she goes then. Swiz


----------



## slag pile digger (Jun 8, 2011)

Does the same go for seltzer bottles? Thanks Michael


----------



## epackage (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes Slag, by the way your bottle will go out tomorrow, it's been sitting here and it was behind another item and I forgot about it....sorry, Jimbo[8|]


----------



## slag pile digger (Jun 8, 2011)

No sweat epackage.. by the way did you get the coke? slag


----------



## swizzle (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey Hey now. No online drug deals you guys. take it to the PM's. [][][]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 9, 2011)

Are you sure that's etched and not painted? I'm no expert but the stencil looks more for paint that what I've seen.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 9, 2011)

If it was a hydrofluoric acid stencil the glass surface would be etched so muriatic wouldnt do anything to it.

 Its hard to tell for sure from the photo. Old faded paint does look like that sometimes.


----------



## epackage (Jun 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  slag pile digger
> 
> No sweat epackage.. by the way did you get the coke? slag


 Got it, thanx again...Jim


----------



## swizzle (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm pretty sure its etched. One of my diggin' buddies Jim has the same bottle with stronger etching or at least cleaner etching. I may have some tough to remove dirt or grim in the etching. I'll know more when its done soaking. Swiz


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 9, 2011)

If you can't see it when it's wet, it's etched.. []


----------



## swizzle (Jun 9, 2011)

Well its wet now. I'll pull it out in a couple hours and see what I can see. Swiz


----------



## kwalker (Jun 9, 2011)

Interested in seeing the finished product of the cleaning. Looks like a really interesting bottle too []


----------

